# Sepia Pants?



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

yup, thats it! got those bad boys for $60 brand new!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

dude the same thing happened to me... I was in TJ Maxx and they happened to have a pair of Sepia pants in an eggplant color...not too fond of it but it has grown on me since and I got them for like $50 20k/15k ratings and now I have used them for about 10 days and they're freaking awesome! Best pants I own and I have Burton, Bonfire, 4Square, Volcom and Sessions stuff and I haven't worn any of it unless the Sepia's are dirty or still wet! You'll love them and they are a spin off of 686 quality is impeccable


----------

